
Show HN: Auto updating social testimonial widget like Airtable and Webflow - rsk07
https://sentiments.co/
======
TekMol
No example? "Get started" brings me to a google thing that demands a login.
This is not a Show HN.

------
fiatjaf
I think people are going to pay for this.

~~~
rsk07
As of now we are giving it for free to all our Beta users to test it and
improve it further as per their feedback. We'll see how the pricing works for
it, else we'll open-source it for teams to use

